# What more do they need



## punkgirrl (Sep 22, 2010)

They have a house. Stuff to play on. A place to eat and sleep.





This is the house.





this is the play area.

So what more can I add to the pen? Any ideas would be helpful.


----------



## glenolam (Sep 22, 2010)

If you know of any electricians, ask them for the HUGE wooden spools that their wire comes on.  My goats luv luv luv those.

Also, go to the dump or search CL for free little tykes cubes and play houses.

I scored big one day at the dump and got a free play cube and one of those superduper huge play forts and put one end of the balance beam I built into the fort...the kids love it!

Another free favorite is to get three tree stumps of different heights and put them in a line....think "king of the mountain"!

Large boulders are fantastic...

The list goes on and on...


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 22, 2010)

Mine have a pile of rocks.  When we hit rocks putting in fences or bushhoggin the field we put them in a pile. 

Try a big giant tree- Ask CM to elabarate.


----------



## ()relics (Sep 22, 2010)

they may like a door that would allow them to play in the park or shoot some hoops when they needed the exercise.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 22, 2010)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Try a big giant tree- Ask CM to elabarate.


 

BEHOLD, THE GIANT DEAD TREE.






The goats love it, but do please be aware that goats -- especially kids, it seems -- can really hurt themselves playing on stuff.  If you put something out there for them to play on, make sure there are no hoof-sized cracks to get stuck in, and look for anything a goat could stick its leg through that might act as a fulcrum.  

A 3/4" wide crack in the giant tree claimed the life of this little guy earlier this year.  Stuck a hoof in it, spun around somehow and went off the back of the tree...I had to "unhang" his hoof to get him down, and it shattered his right rear leg between the hock and the stifle.  He couldn't be saved, so I had to euthanize him.   





RIP, J.B.  

So, do be careful what you put out there...just sayin'.


----------



## punkgirrl (Sep 22, 2010)

Not sure if I will be able to find a big giant tree but I will look for the wire rolls. I will also keep in mind the legs. I have rounded the corners of the planks so no one will hit an eye. 
I am going to have to mow the grass in their pen. They are slacking on their end of the deal.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 22, 2010)

punkgirrl said:
			
		

> I am going to have to mow the grass in their pen. They are slacking on their end of the deal.


I would keep it long.  Longer grass means the goats are less likly to pick up worms.  5"  or longer is best.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Sep 22, 2010)

Besides LOVE         not too much more....LOL!!

My guys would de bark that tree in an instant though...so I might suggest fencing around that if you dont want them to kill it...as goats are not really a "pasture" animal...they love trees and tree bark...

 I keep select trees for them and they love em...but the biggies that can do damage I have put fence around....

Just a thought...????   

But toys toys toys...they love to be on top of stuff and play....


----------



## churchx3 (Sep 23, 2010)

I had a picnic table with benches I was not using so put that out for them....they love getting on top of the table and playing "queen" of the hill...


----------



## hoosierchick (Sep 27, 2010)

Our local REMC gives away wire spools and my lil monsters love thiers.  They play on it, under it and nap in the shade under it also.  My Gizmo likes to eat his morning pellets on top of it on nice days .  Hard plastic boomer balls are a good toy too not to mention Goat soccer is a riot to watch.


----------



## punkgirrl (Oct 11, 2010)

hoosierchick said:
			
		

> Hard plastic boomer balls are a good toy too not to mention Goat soccer is a riot to watch.


Well I have to see a goat play soccer. The pile of rocks was a big hit. One of the goats is not a climber so the rocks are her to protect. I wonder who would be  boss of the ball. I am keeping an eye out for goat toys all the time.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 11, 2010)

I've found that old cleaned out milk jugs are a favorite with my girls. They also play with sticks and any other thing they can pick up with their mouths or kick with their feet.

Placing small and large fire place logs in the pasture is fun for them too. They roll the smaller logs around and climb on top of the bigger ones.

Mine even played with an old metal tanka truck. That was a hoot.

They play soccer tag with the Milk Jugs and it is a fun thing to watch.


----------



## whetzelmomma (Oct 26, 2010)

I just made this today using a thrift store find, and a Dollar Tree carpet remnant! So far, the scardy cats haven't started using it, but I know they will.


----------



## Patricia McNally (Apr 18, 2016)

punkgirrl said:


> They have a house. Stuff to play on. A place to eat and sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patricia McNally (Apr 18, 2016)

How about a colorful ball with a hole drilled top to bottom and a rope hanging down through it from a tree branch?

A laundry detergent bottle with peanuts in the shell inside.If they do knock it open they find a wonderful treat!

Mine LOVE to throw pillows or towels around


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 18, 2016)

Greetings @Patricia McNally from the front range in Colorado.  Welcome to BYH!


----------

